# Opportunities for reserve 0311



## Free_willzyx (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi all,

I've lurked around the threads for a while looking for answers and I was originally forwarded to this site by a friend of mine in the Navy who said this is the best site to get answers to ask the sort of questions I have from authorities in the community. 

The majority of information out there is geared towards the active military but I'm trying to learn about opportunities in the reserve components. For the USMC-R I'm interested in 0311 on a 4 year contract to start. Does anyone know what the process is like for a reservist to get to a STA platoon in their battalion? Do these reserve platoons hold annual indocs or do they just fill up the platoon with prior active duty who have STA experience? Do reservists in the platoon even get seats to go to the actual school? I read here the Corps is going to make a new SSBC so more guys would be able to go, did that ever end out happening?

I'm sure you all get questions like these of guys putting the cart before the horse all the time but any help would be great, thank you!


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 17, 2017)

When I was part of a reserve company for roughly eight months, we didn't have a single SS. When the batallion deployed in support of OIF, these assets were provided by other 4th MARDIV units so you may want to call up your local reserve company and ask if they even have billets available.


----------



## Free_willzyx (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you NavyBuyer I was directed to check the SMCR billet openings on the website and I can see they do exist for the battalion in H&S company. How did deploying work for you in the reserves? Did your company deploy often and were your civilian employers helpful or resentful?


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 20, 2017)

I'd say your best bet is to call the actual unit you'd be drilling with, or find out which unit has these opportunities so you can plan your travel for the next 4 years.

Also realize that school seats are subject to a myriad of things; seniority, the units faith in you, funding, etc. 

I'll ask a friend who used to be an instructor at SSBC for your other general school questions and PM you the rest


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 20, 2017)

My knowledge is based upon two wars going on,  OIF/OEF, so it isn't all that relevant. However, 2/24 Fox 3rd plt out of Chicago deployed multiple times between 2003 and 2008 to Iraq (triangle of death), Israel, and Niger.


----------



## Free_willzyx (Nov 20, 2017)

This is all awesome info, thank you both for taking the time to help me out


----------

